# Attention NPence



## NICKY (May 15, 2014)

Just received complete his and hers airflows thank you so much. It was a pleasure doing business with you. Nicky and Tarry Marsh


----------



## npence (May 15, 2014)

I'm glad everything made it there safely. Great do business with you hope to do more in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## then8j (May 15, 2014)

Don't forget to share a picture of the new owners on their new toys with big smiles!!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2014)

I'm guessing these are the Arrows from MLC? V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (May 15, 2014)

yes Shawn.......


----------



## THE STIG (May 16, 2014)

then8j said:


> Don't forget to share a picture of the new owners on their new toys with big smiles!!




they're builders, and need some ironing first........














all better,,,


----------



## slick (May 16, 2014)

Oh boy! Lets keep this progress report thread going on these. Cant wait to see them painted.


----------



## npence (May 16, 2014)

Glad to see they will be back on the road again. Love to get updates on the transformation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2014)

slick said:


> Oh boy! Lets keep this progress report thread going on these. Cant wait to see them painted.




I'm still waiting to see John's bikes? V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (May 16, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm still waiting to see John's bikes? V/r Shawn




Great things come to those who wait. Come to Julys Shelby Invasion. They will be there. I want every detail perfect. I even have a surprise in store for him on them. Oops. Shouldn't have said that.....


----------



## THE STIG (May 16, 2014)

no paint this time,








next ,


----------



## THE STIG (May 17, 2014)

one side done,


----------



## THE STIG (May 17, 2014)




----------



## THE STIG (May 17, 2014)




----------



## slick (May 18, 2014)

I love where this is going! I think you need to ship the bikes to sunny southern California for the Cyclone Coaster Shelby Invasion ride on July 6th in Long Beach. We would LOVE to have you!!! Last year we had 3 Speedline airflows. This year will be 4 more speedlines  plus another 30 shelby manufactured bikes.


----------



## THE STIG (May 19, 2014)

slick said:


> I think you need to ship the bikes to sunny southern California for the Cyclone Coaster Shelby Invasion ride on July 6th in Long Beach. We would LOVE to have you!!!




would be an expensive bike ride .


----------



## THE STIG (May 21, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (May 21, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> would be an expensive bike ride .




we're expensive, but I like to think we're worth it. :o


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 21, 2014)

Droool.... me like ... obiwan airflobi?   Obi-wan sheloby?.. ha

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (May 21, 2014)




----------



## npence (May 21, 2014)

How was the ride, I love riding mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (May 21, 2014)

npence said:


> How was the ride, I love riding mine.




not bad for old tires. 
 building a set of wheels w/2spd n fore brake and johns blk chains.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> would be an expensive bike ride .




Luckily John loaned my daughter and I a couple of bikes to ride. By the time I got done with airfare, hotel, and rental car I think it was about a $3k bike ride! My daughter likes to shop tooV/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (May 21, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Luckily John loaned my daughter and I a couple of bikes to ride. By the time I got done with airfare, hotel, and rental car I think it was about a $3k bike ride! My daughter likes to shop tooV/r Shawn




i'd be in the $8k range, closing my shop for a week and expenses.......+ shopping spree . :eek:


----------



## THE STIG (May 21, 2014)

...."need" a rack for this puppy.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2014)

The Arrows are looking good! I agree with Nate these are good riding bikes. We enjoy ours as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (May 21, 2014)

shawn, whats with the flat sides on her rack?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2014)

There is a standard rack and a deluxe rack for these. Standard is plain sides and deluxe is embossed. My girls Speedline is a standard model and you'll notice it doesn't have the Lobdell horizontally sprung seat or deluxe big guard either. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (May 21, 2014)

Stig, the bikes look incredible. 

So I guess I won't see you or Freqman1 on your Shelby's in Long Beach in July huh? 

Well, welcome to Team Shelby!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2014)

slick said:


> Stig, the bikes look incredible.
> 
> So I guess I won't see you or Freqman1 on your Shelby's in Long Beach in July huh?
> 
> Well, welcome to Team Shelby!!!!




You cover the airfare for two and rental car and I'll ship the bikes and cover hotel-deal? V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (May 22, 2014)

homemade lens ,





like a glove,


----------



## slick (May 22, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> You cover the airfare for two and rental car and I'll ship the bikes and cover hotel-deal? V/r Shawn




Our trip is a good $600 plus for Karla and I driving down, hotel, food, gas.

Just part out some original paint bikes like some of these other guys and your trip will be covered no problem. Lol


----------



## THE STIG (May 22, 2014)

slick said:


> So I guess I won't see you or Freqman1 on your Shelby's in Long Beach in July huh?




Not unless it's near Long Island


----------



## NICKY (May 22, 2014)

slick said:


> Just part out some original paint bikes like some of these other guys and your trip will be covered no problem. Lol




...........


----------



## THE STIG (May 27, 2014)

*still need a deluxe rack*

i scabbed one together for now,,,















couple mounts and this puppy is done,,


----------



## npence (May 27, 2014)

Wow great job with the rack. I'm still trying to get pics of my extra ones for you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (May 27, 2014)

npence said:


> I'm still trying to get pics of my extra ones for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




cool ........


----------



## THE STIG (May 28, 2014)

good enough for a rattle n no fill,,,


----------



## bike (May 28, 2014)

*Stik!*

buy a tig!


----------



## THE STIG (May 28, 2014)

i used MIG on this


----------



## THE STIG (May 29, 2014)




----------



## THE STIG (May 29, 2014)




----------



## bikewhorder (May 29, 2014)

Did you make the reflector too?


----------



## THE STIG (May 29, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Did you make the reflector too?




it's a light .


----------



## THE STIG (May 30, 2014)

job done ,,,


----------



## THE STIG (May 31, 2014)

18mls today,,


----------

